
Study: Only 18% of data science students are learning about AI ethics - rbanffy
https://thenextweb.com/neural/2020/07/03/study-only-18-of-data-scientists-are-learning-about-ai-ethics/
======
drannex
I don't see a problem with that, ethics in technology are inherently formed
through the modern lense. We would lose too much development if we argued what
is and isn't ethical under the guist of uniformity and 'appropriate' usage of
technology. If this were the case we would not have computers, internet, GPS,
or any of their successors as they were the products of ths military — if the
'ethics' of their time said that developing for military use was unjustifiable
or inappropriate, then many of our keen inventors and bringers of change would
have been swayed potentially out of the system at large. Another strong
example would explain how the development of the steam engine can be immoral,
ill-advised, and unethical as the very technology had a history of destruction
and causalities throughout its use, as well as pioneering aviation,
shipbuilding, and many others that underpine the very essense of technology
progress.

Responsibility and ethics are not one of the same coin.

